# Sergeant Michael Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Michael Smith*
Dallas Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Thursday, July 7, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 55

*Tour:* 27 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Rifle

*Offender:* Killed by officers

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Michael Smith, Senior Corporal Lorne Ahrens, Police Officer Michael Krol, and Police Officer Patrick Zamarripa of the Dallas Police Department, and Police Officer Brent Thompson of the Dallas Area Rapid Transit Police Department, were shot and killed by an active shooter during a protest in downtown Dallas.

As the protesters walked down Main Street between South Lamar Street and South Market Street, a sniper opened fire on police officers who were providing security for the event. The man shot a total of 12 officers, killing five and wounding seven.

The subject was cornered in an adjacent parking garage and barricaded himself inside for several hours while he spoke to negotiators, during which time he stated he specifically targeted white police officers. He was killed when the Dallas Police Department's Bomb Squad moved an explosive device to the man's location using a robot and detonated it.

Sergeant Smith was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the Dallas Police Department for 27 years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief David Brown
Dallas Police Department
1400 South Lamar Street
Dallas, TX 75215

Phone: (214) 671-4065

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

*Related Line of Duty Deaths*




Police Officer Brent Thompson
Dallas Area Rapid Transit Police Department, Texas
End of Watch: Thursday, July 7, 2016
Cause: Gunfire





Police Officer Michael Krol
Dallas Police Department, Texas
End of Watch: Thursday, July 7, 2016
Cause: Gunfire





Senior Corporal Lorne Ahrens
Dallas Police Department, Texas
End of Watch: Thursday, July 7, 2016
Cause: Gunfire





Police Officer Patrick Zamarripa
Dallas Police Department, Texas
End of Watch: Thursday, July 7, 2016
Cause: Gunfire


----------

